# Island of Blood



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok well I want to start skaven for 750 point battles, and someone advised me to buy the island of blood, my question is: What does it contain, would it save me some money, I mean modelwise only, because I already have the rules, dice, templates and stuff, it's only about the models for me, I want to know what's in there for Skaven and HE(my friend plays HE, pehaps he wants to buy somehting), my list is already decided, it contains: 1 chieftain BSB, 1 Warlock Engineer, 48 clanrats, 2 weapon teams, 2 warp-lighting cannnons, so with this models in mind would it be wise to buy the island of blood???


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

the box set should contain the following
2 Skaven Characters
40 Clanrats
20 Slaves
2 Weapon Teams
2 Rat Ogres
5 Wind Globadiers"
hope that helps


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

If you play either Skaven or High Elves (or have pondered playing Skaven or High Elves) you probably should pick up the box. The thing about Skaven is that you really can't have enough Clanrats-- if you ever decide to go beyond the initial 750 points you and your friend are playing (and I encourage you to do so-- Fantasy is best at 2000 points, I think), you'll need 'em. At $90, the box really is a steal... it's a thousand points of both Skaven and High Elves. If you've got a friend who's playing High Elves, you can split the cost of the box, too, and then you're getting a thousand points of Skaven for $45 US. When you consider 20 Clanrats is $35.00 these days, and you get a total of 60 models that you'd use the Clanrat box for in the Isle of Blood box for that $45, you're coming out -way- ahead.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

or if a friend plays high elfs, and you buy a box each, you just swap the HE's in your box for his skaven


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

fynn said:


> or if a friend plays high elfs, and you buy a box each, you just swap the HE's in your box for his skaven


Not the best set to do that with, the second Griffon Prince won't ever really be used outside of 4000+ games.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

True, but the remainder of the High Elf contents are still worthwhile. More Ellyrian Reavers and Swordmasters are hard to turn down.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Getting the boxed starter set is always a great deal if you want to play one of the two armies, especially as said you can trade/sell the models you don't want.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I found the contents, plus pics of the mini's on warseer(they're other mini's then the normal ones you can buy), and they look freaking awesome.
It's great, it contains:
1 Warlock Engineer(Need this one)
1 Warlord with banner(will work as chieftain BSB)
40 Clanrats(Need these too)
2 Rat Ogres(Unit fillers for Clanrats, brings me to the total of 48)
2 Packmasters, for kitbashing and stuff
2 Weapon Teams.

Now I only have to buy 2 Warplightning Cannons and I'm done, and my friend plays HE, and he wants to buy the HE stuff.:victory:

I want to point out, I'm not gonna expand my Skaven to 2000 points, since I use my Lizardmen for 2000 point battles, I already play Warhammer


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I have doubts about the slaves and the globadiers appearing, as we have seen the pictures of the rest, but not them. but lets all still hope


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

barnster read my post, it says what's in the box, I saw the pics of the contents


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry I thought you were refering to what you were putting in your army from the box, I was replying to flynn's post


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm gunna get a box just for the mini rulebook fuck spending £45!!!! and sell the models except the griffon.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, I think I'll buy the set and convert the elves to dark elves.
The mini rulebook is also a BIG bonus.
I'd recommend getting it for a 750 point skaven army, you'd probably be saving a bunch.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

if you go into your local GW, you can now see the model content from island of blood first hand


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

You guys finally been given the go ahead to show it to us then?


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

No they have not they shyould not even be talking about it until the 10th to all intent and purpose it does not exist hence why the guy who leaked photo's got the sack


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

I would imagine they've been sent a memo saying "fuck it, so many leaks, let them see it" or words to that effect.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

nope was speaking to my mate who works for them today that is still the line the company is taking


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd highly recommend it, it's a much better starting force then the battalion box plus you get a rule book


----------

